
All Ether from the genesis block has been transferred - yasp
https://etherscan.io/address/0x9d2BFC36106F038250c01801685785b16C86C60D
======
yasp
I posted this because it suggests potentially that Ethereum's founders are
cashing out.

~~~
savethefuture
Interesting observation, if true, it comes at a bizarre time, when markets are
being slammed.

~~~
yasp
Related [https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/ethereum-ico-investor-
movi...](https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/ethereum-ico-investor-moving-
millions-185857044.html)

